# Well i found her after 10 years of looking



## 72runner (Jul 17, 2017)

Found these two in a barn in michigan. Cant wait to clean em up!!!so stoked!!!


----------



## stoney (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeow, great find. Keep us posted of the clean up progress. Little bit of work there but I think you will be rewarded.


----------



## 72runner (Jul 17, 2017)

Rust doesnt bother me one bit lol. Im from michigan so its pretty normal!!got the ghost soaking in my mix. We shall see!


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 18, 2017)

Was it a Haunted Barn?


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 18, 2017)

What do you use for rust. I use Vaporust. I have used metal rescue and wood bleach. All 3 seem to work well.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2017)

You must have felt like it was Christmas!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 18, 2017)

Love the barn finds....but the stories are often the best part...

How did you run into these?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 18, 2017)

Great finds there , show some after pics when you get there congrats on those for sure


----------



## 72runner (Jul 18, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> Was it a Haunted Barn?



Lol felt very creepy with how dim lit it was!!


----------



## 72runner (Jul 18, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> What do you use for rust. I use Vaporust. I have used metal rescue and wood bleach. All 3 seem to work well.



Wood bleach!


----------



## 72runner (Jul 18, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> You must have felt like it was Christmas!



Beyond christmas. I was shaking lookin at it!!!


----------



## 72runner (Jul 18, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Love the barn finds....but the stories are often the best part...
> 
> How did you run into these?



Literally got a call about some banana seat shifter bikes. These were so dusty and dirty she couldnt read name. I knewwhat i saw as soon as i opened the doors!! Havent seen daylight in 25 plus years!!!


----------



## 72runner (Jul 18, 2017)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Great finds there , show some after pics when you get there congrats on those for sure



Thanks!!


----------



## 72runner (Jul 19, 2017)

Whew. Spooky part is over!! Now onto tracking down some nicer chrome!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 19, 2017)

72runner said:


> Lol felt very creepy with how dim lit it was!!




-----i feel creepy about how dim* I *am...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jul 19, 2017)

72runner said:


> Whew. Spooky part is over!! Now onto tracking down some nicer chrome!!!
> 
> View attachment 646820
> 
> ...




You much be a single guy? Cuz man, if my wife came in the room and saw a couple of Schwinn frames on the couch, I'd be a dead man! Nice bikes man, can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## 72runner (Jul 20, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> You much be a single guy? Cuz man, if my wife came in the room and saw a couple of Schwinn frames on the couch, I'd be a dead man! Nice bikes man, can't wait to see the progress.



Not single... just dont live together... yet..


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 2, 2017)

Before you move in together, invite her over for the weekend leaving those frames on the couch.
Do not move them nor say anything about them..... Her reply will tell you a lot about the future. (Be very careful if she is silently about it all....)
(Married 31 years)....


----------



## 72runner (Jan 12, 2018)

Coming together


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jan 16, 2018)

Coming together beautiful, excellent job!!!


----------

